# Near new cairo



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Any body near New Cairo for meeting in summer!!!??!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

we often go to Costa in the food court - may see you there


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Mio, 

I'm not in new cairo, I'm in Maadi, but we would be happy to meet you if you ever come to maadi. Are you here alone or with your partner?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Hello Mio,
> 
> I'm not in new cairo, I'm in Maadi, but we would be happy to meet you if you ever come to maadi. Are you here alone or with your partner?




and I could come and practise my Spanish lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

OF course!


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, you can speak with me in Spanish, IS PERFECT FOR ME!!!! You know, my english us very bad,jjjjeeejjje But sorry, my family visit fir a two weeks tomorrow; but after any problem. I live here with my husband, and the kid( 7 years old) . Well, what you think?!? ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have me a Spanish speaking priest and I have sent out feelers to see if he would be willing to chat to me.. not that I can say much plus I don't want to be quoting from the bible but of course the RC church is so much different today.. no ramming religion down my throat.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi! definitely we will have to meet! My daugher will be 7 in August, and has no spanish speaking friends here, so It would be nice also for the kids to meet up, she will love being able to speak spanish to someone of her own age. 

Maybe when your visitors return to Spain, we can then arrange a day out with your husband and your kid as well as my husband and my kids? My husband is away at the moment, but should be back early May. I can send you a private message with my number or my email , if you want? 

PS Maiden you must join too, language inmersion!


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Good!!!! I waiting for this, send me your email or your facebook if you have, and meeting with the kids too  but the kid speak very little Spanish.... Me are the only speak Spanish and Spanish originale, and I'm stay here in Egypt, but my family visit me for the next two weeks, sorry my english i know is very but...  in all case: " encantada de conocerte " .


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> we often go to Costa in the food court - may see you there


I so sorry, but now have my family here, we can meeting if you want the next month, I sorry for take all this time for answer but I stay I little busy with the family all this days in all case send me you email or Facebook and speak the next month. Thanks !!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No probs - if you see a blonde lady and a guy with glasses its probably us - come and say Hello


----------

